
Gatling – a high performance web server - ScottWRobinson
http://www.fefe.de/gatling/?ref=hn
======
vezzy-fnord
Fefe is quite the character (his coding style aside) and has done plenty of
worthy projects. He's ostensibly quite controversial though for his ardent
positions on minimalism, among other things. [1]

[1]
[https://plus.google.com/+LennartPoetteringTheOneAndOnly/post...](https://plus.google.com/+LennartPoetteringTheOneAndOnly/posts/hVvoBDkkSAE)

~~~
legulere
He also has problems understanding compilers that are adhering to the
standards:

[https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=30475](https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=30475)

~~~
urda
Wow reading that was painful. Not a good way to get people interested in your
projects either when you have behavior like that on a bug report.

~~~
JasonFruit
It was eight years ago; maybe he's learned how to accept correction more
peacefully since then.

~~~
hannob
Trust me, he hasn't.

------
SuperKlaus
fyi, if you check the front page, you see that last time gatling was updated
2012-11-02

------
astrodust
Who actually prefers mailing lists over other methods of communication where
email is optional?

~~~
ams6110
Other methods such as?

I still think nothing beats email for ubiquity and it allows the subscriber to
consume and organize the content on his own terms (i.e. preferred email
client, etc.)

~~~
bjacobel
I don't have a preferred email client; I have an email client I hate least.

------
snarky
Last update in 2012

------
bradhe
Has anyone ever advertised a low performance web server (on purpose...)

~~~
allan_s
no, but you may advertize a webserver with an other selling point in the title
and recognize that it has only "average performance"

